

Apple applies machine learning to 3D in-air gesture recognition - rndn
http://appledailyreport.com/apple-granted-patent-for-in-air-gesture-recognition/

======
rndn
[http://pimg-fpiw.uspto.gov/fdd/99/020/090/0.pdf](http://pimg-
fpiw.uspto.gov/fdd/99/020/090/0.pdf) (PDF, 1.6MB)

